# Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen



## derren66 (10. Januar 2016)

*Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Hallo Liebe Community. Ich brauche eure Hilfe. Die Bundesregierung will das Dampfen (e-Zigarette) streng reglementieren. Für viele ehemalige Raucher und zukünftige Nichtraucher fällt damit eine wirksame Möglichkeit weg, abstinent zu bleiben, bzw. vom Tabakrauchen dauerhaft los zu kommen.  

Bitte unterstüzt unsrere Petition 61453.
https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/petitionen/_2015/_10/_07/Petition_61453.nc.html

Weiterführende Informationen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9ebMnW0SX0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InbLKu-Dhec
Umsetzung der TPD 2 in Deutschland: Die Prognose

Vielsten Dank im Voraus für eure Unterstützung


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Wieso wirst du wieder rauchen müssen ? Das hat immer was mit dem eigenem Willen zutun, da ändert die Bundesregierung doch nichts dran.

Die Änderungen, welche die Bundesregierung durchsetzen möchte, halte ich für richtig und auch überaus wichtig.


----------



## michelthemaster (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Hey Kollege,

auch wenn ich eine eigene Meinung über das Rauchen habe (bin absolut überzeugter Nichtraucher), stimme ich meinem Vorredner zu. Das hat was mit Willensstärke zu tun. Es gibt auch Leute, die von Heroin etc runter kommen, dass ist eine ganz andere Welt wie Zigaretten. Hab auch mal kurz die Änderungen bzgl. der E-Zigaretten überflogen und kann die ehrlich gesagt auch nur gut heißen. Rauchen in jeglicher Art ist schädlich (ja, auch Wasserpfeife!).

Grüße

Micha


----------



## Combi (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

ich dampfe selber seit 3 jahren.
hab ne kangertech mini.
vorher 23 jahre lang geraucht.
ich kann nur gutes über das dampfen sagen,3600 giftstoffe fallen weg.
kein teer,kohlenmonoxid.meine lunge dankt es mir sehr.
wir sind auf der arbeit 4 mann die nur noch dampfen und zum glück machen 2 davon ihre eigenen liquids.
10ml für 2 eus,geht in ordnung.
wenn wirklich etwas gegen das dampfen entschieden wird,kann man nen vorrat anlegen.
man kann zb literflaschen liquid ohne probleme einfrieren.krass,aber machbar.

ok,dampfen,besser für die lunge/gesundheit.
ich glaube eher,die suchen krampfhaft nen grund das zu verbieten,weil immer mehr leute dampfen.
die community ist riesengross und wächst ständig.
tabaksteuer ist eine der  haupteinnahmequellen unserer mit deppen besetzten regierung.
tabak und treibstoff die beiden größten.
klar kriegen die panik,wenn immer mehr leute dampfen.wasser,isopropanol,nikotin und geschmackstoffe.kostet nix.
wenn alleine nur die einnahmen vom tabak wegfallen,haben wir hier im land ein risengroßes problem.
die wollen das nicht und suchen krampfhaft einen grund es zu verbieten.
wir hatten schon viele deppen an der spitze,die uns runterzogen,aber die merkel schafft,was 1945 nicht geschafft wurde...
die alte macht uns kaputt.wozu krieg,wir haben merkel.alle rein,bombenstimmung!

ps:peti wird unterzeichnet!


----------



## highspeedpingu (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Habe zu Weihnachten eine E-Zigarette geschenkt bekommen. Ich muß sagen, dass ich überrascht war wie schnell ich mich daran gewöhnt habe. Statt 25Kippen am Tag brauche ich nur noch 7 - 8 "echte". 
Wenn das kein Erfolg ist 
Und jetzt wird wieder alles "Zu Tode reguliert" und unattraktiv gemacht!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Wer mit dem Rauchen anfängt ist selber schuld.


----------



## efdev (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Die Einzige Änderung die mir auffällt die für euch wohl die Tragischste ist scheint das mit den 2% Nikotin zu sein.
Den Rest erkenne ich zum Teil auch als Nötig an  wo das große Problem ist.

Aber vielleicht kannst du das ganze auch weiter ausführen auch für Nichtraucher verständlich?


----------



## GatoTiger (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Wer mit dem Rauchen anfängt ist selber schuld.



tolle aussage....wenn ich dir aufs maul haue bist du auch selber schuld, weil was stehst du da wo meine faust hin fliegt


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



GatoTiger schrieb:


> tolle aussage....wenn ich dir aufs maul haue bist du auch selber schuld, weil was stehst du da wo meine faust hin fliegt



Und was würde dir das bringen? Nichts, genau wie mit dem Rauchen. Außer Negative-Auswirkungen hast du nichts davon.


----------



## GatoTiger (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Schon richtig, nur wehm hilft hier in diesem thread deine Aussage....^^


----------



## highspeedpingu (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



> Wer mit dem Rauchen anfängt ist selber schuld.



Immer diese Weisheiten von Leuten die davon gar nicht betroffen sind...

Als ich mit dem Rauchen angefangen habe waren fast 50% der Bürger Raucher!
Es war "normal" und als Jugendlicher hat fast jeder geraucht sonst warst du ein Aussenseiter und wurdest verspottet und gemobbt. Übrigens "live" im richtigen Leben (Handys und Internet waren da noch gar nicht erfunden )

Rückblickend war das natürlich "Schei**" , war aber so.


----------



## Nazzy (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

du kannst dir selber helfen, indem du einfach aufhörst ? 
Leider kenne ich zuviele Kettenraucher, die es einen scheiss interessiert, ob jmd neben ihnen sitzt, der das eklig findet. Da wird auch nicht gefragt, ob es stört etc. Von daher ist mein " Mitgefühl" bei sowas eher gering. Zumal die ersten Zigaretten einfach nicht schmecken und genug abschrecken sollten. 



> Als ich mit dem Rauchen angefangen habe waren fast 50% der Bürger Raucher!
> Es war "normal" und als Jugendlicher hat fast jeder geraucht sonst warst  du ein Aussenseiter und wurdest verspottet und gemobbt. Übrigens "live"  im richtigen Leben (Handys und Internet waren da noch gar nicht  erfunden )



Gratulation, dann schadest du lieber deinen Körper, nur um " hip" zu sein  ? 
Klar, man wird / wurde verspottet, weil man nicht raucht ? Sry, das ist einfach blödsinn......


----------



## Lee (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

An all die Moralapostel: Es geht hier nicht darum, dass Rauchen schädlich ist und man doch "einfach aufhören könnte". Soweit ich weiß kann man das eben nicht einfach.
Ich für meinen Teil war überglücklich, als mein Vater eine Weile lang weniger Zigaretten geraucht hat und stattdessen gedampft hat. Es ist gesünder für ihn, und vorallem stinkt nicht mehr alles nach diesem abartigen Zigarettengestank. 
Für ihn und für viele andere war es eine *einfache (!) *Möglichkeit seine Sucht zu bekämpfen. Ich sage nicht, dass es unbedingt der richtige Weg ist, aber es ist ein Weg, und vorallem der einzig brauchbare.

Was diese Richtlinie nun bewirkt, ist eine enorme Einschränkung des Dampfens, die sicher in Teilen sinnvoll, aber auch in vielen Teilen zerstörerisch und überregulierend ist. Eine Ausgeburt des EU-Monsters und vmtl. der Tabakindustrie.

Leider aber wird diese Petition niemals den gewünschten Erfolg haben können. Wenn die Richtlinie bereits erlassen wurde (weiß ich nicht), dann *MUSS *Deutschland sie umsetzen, sonst droht ein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren. Der Bundestag hat da wenig zu sagen. Man müsste auf EU Ebene agieren...


----------



## efdev (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



Lee schrieb:


> Für ihn und für viele andere war es eine *einfache (!) *Möglichkeit seine Sucht zu bekämpfen.



Ist die eigentlich Sucht nicht das Nikotin und damit nur eine Suchtverlagerung statt eine Bekämpfung der Sucht?


----------



## shootme55 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Ihr seid ja wirklich wahnsinnig. Damit meine ich die militanten Nichtraucher hier die überhaupt keine Ahnung von Suchtproblematik haben. Wenn rauchen aufhören so einfach wäre würds jeder Raucher tun, oder glaubt ihr ernsthaft wir sind so dumm dass wir uns mit teurem Tabak schaden wollen??! Hab selber 2-3 packungen pro tag geraucht und habs mit viel glück vor 8 Jahren geschafft aufzuhören. Als Österreicher kann ich die Petition sowieso nicht unterschreiben, hab nur einen Tipp: versucht mal die tropischen Nikorette-Kaugummis. Hab die im Flugzeug und auf Sitzungen immer gekaut weil ich es nicht länger als eine Stunde ohne Tabak geschafft hab.


----------



## Goldrabe (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Hallo,

ich als Nichtraucher würde gerne mal wissen; Wie habt ihr es geschafft aufzuhören? Wenn wir schonmal so beim "Thema" sind? Was hattet ihr für Methoden, aus welchen Gründen aufgehört? und wie geht es euch damit nicht mehr zu rauchen? hat man jetzt mehr "Geld" im Portmonee?


Grüße


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Ich meine, man kann ruhig normale Zigaretten rauchen, dafür aber nicht so viele am Tag. Man muss sich einfach angewöhnen, nicht aus Langeweile zu rauchen. Für die Nikotinzufuhr reichen fünf, sechs Stück am Tag.


----------



## Ersy90 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Ja es ist dumm von "euch", vlt hilft es dir wenn du dir paar verkohlte Lungen anguckst. Oder dir bewusst machst was fürn haufen Müll du dir reinziehst...von der Geldverschwendung mal ganz abzusehen. Da kann ich gleich Geld verbrennen und sterb dabei nicht oder mach mich anfällig für Krankheiten.

Nachdem ich das 2 mal in nem Staatsexamen in Anatomie durchgemacht habe vergeht einem das doppel und dreifach.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



michelthemaster schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute, die von Heroin etc runter kommen, dass ist eine ganz andere Welt wie Zigaretten.


Made my day. :lach:

Ich wollte dieses Jahr auch mit dem Dampfen anfangen, aber lohnenswert ist das auch nicht gerade im Vergleich zur normalen Zigarette.


----------



## Holdie (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Ich habe Unterzeichnet und hoffe es tun noch viel mehr.


----------



## GatoTiger (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja wirklich wahnsinnig. Damit meine ich die militanten Nichtraucher hier die überhaupt keine Ahnung von Suchtproblematik haben. Wenn rauchen aufhören so einfach wäre würds jeder Raucher tun, oder glaubt ihr ernsthaft wir sind so dumm dass wir uns mit teurem Tabak schaden wollen??! Hab selber 2-3 packungen pro tag geraucht und habs mit viel glück vor 8 Jahren geschafft aufzuhören. Als Österreicher kann ich die Petition sowieso nicht unterschreiben, hab nur einen Tipp: versucht mal die tropischen Nikorette-Kaugummis. Hab die im Flugzeug und auf Sitzungen immer gekaut weil ich es nicht länger als eine Stunde ohne Tabak geschafft hab.



du kannst als oestereicher die petition unterschreiben !!!  viedeo im anfangpost angucken


----------



## efdev (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Made my day. :lach:
> 
> Ich wollte dieses Jahr auch mit dem Dampfen anfangen, aber lohnenswert ist das auch nicht gerade im Vergleich zur normalen Zigarette.



Schlimmer als das bisherige ist es auch nicht .
Und der größte Vorteil im Dampfen für alle sehe ich immer noch im Geruch , im Vergleich zu Kippen merke ich bei meinen bekannten Dampfern wenigstens davon nichts.


----------



## Genesis-84 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Also vorweg, ich bin Raucher seit 15 Jahren. Und wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht warum ich das rauchen trotzdem in Schutz nehmen sollte. 

Zum "Geschmack" den gibt es nicht wirklich. Der entsteht erst im Gehirn durch die Verknüpfung mit der eintretenden Wirkung. Ist genauso wie mit Kaffee oder Alkohol. Kenn keinen der Wodka pur getrunken hat und beim ersten mal gesagt hat, dass ist lecker. Es sind Giftstoffe und der Körper wehrt sich da gegen. 

Die Besteuerung ist so ne Sache, die ärgert mich zwar persönlich. Aber objektiv gesehen, ist es verständlich. Schließlich entstehen in einem Sozialstaat da durch kosten für die Allgemeinheit. Dumm ist nur, dass die Steuern nicht Zweckgebunden sind. 

Zum aufhören, Nikotinsucht ist wohl die einfachste zu bekämpfende sucht. Wenn ich schlafe und auf Arbeit extrem viel zu tun hab. Komm ich z. B. Nicht zum rauchen. Da ist der körperliche Entzug schon fast durch. Es ist halt die kopfsache bei Nikotinsucht. Ist auch Wissenschaftlich erwiesen. 
Wenn ich die ganze Zeit beschäftigt bin, vermisse ich auch keine Zigaretten. Kommt erst wenn ich zeit hätte eine zu rauchen. 
Oder bei Grippe, Rauch ich zum Teil auch 2 Wochen keine. Und fang dann aus Gewohnheit wieder an. 

Und e Zigaretten sind keine sucht Bekämpfung, du nimmst ja den suchtstoff Nikotin trotzdem zu dir. Wobei ich persönlich von denen auch nicht überzeugt bin. Klar bei den kippen weiß ich, was mich gesundheitlich erwartet. Aber bei den dampfern zeigt sich erst nach zig Jahren ob das viel gesünder ist. Ziehst dir ja die ganze Zeit nen Chemie Mix rein. 

Und zu guter Letzt. Es wurden ja die Bilder erwähnt, die bringen nur Abschreckung, vor dem Anfang. 
Bei einem langjährigen Raucher bringt es nicht wirklich was.


----------



## shootme55 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Vorher hat wer gefragt wie man es geschafft hat:

Ich habs mehrfach versucht, auch mit Pfeife, Kaugummi (mit und ohne Nikotin), und Ablenkungsmethode. Gewirkt hat im Prinzip der Zufall. Eine ordentliche Sommergrippe hat mich 10 Tage ans Bett gefesselt. Danach hatte ich Freunde zu besuch für eine Woche, die Nichtraucher sind und da hab ich aus Höflichkeit nicht geraucht. Danach war die harte Phase vorbei und ich hatte genug Disziplin um nicht mehr anzufangen. Mit jedem Tag wird das mitrauchen in Lokalen unangenehmer, aber trotzdem: alle paar Monate träume ich noch davon mir eine Zigarette anzuzünden...

Die Abschreckung mit Fotos und Texten funktioniert m.M.n. nicht. Jeder schwere Raucher wird dann Argumente bringen wie "mein Arzt raucht auch" oder mein Opa hat Filterlos geraucht bis er ohne Krebs mit 95 gestorben ist. 

Im Übrigen kann ich euch aus eigener Erfahrung sagen: vom Alkohol kommt man leichter los, aber abnehmen ist noch schwerer. Hab aufgehört mit alkohol und rauchen und danach 70kg abgenommen. Das abnehmen war am schwersten. 

Aber zurück zum Thema: warum interessiert es die Nichtraucher wenn da am Nebentisch ein wenig Wasserdampf in die Luft geblasen wird? Ein wenig Toleranz sollte schon sein. Als nächstes wollt ihr noch den Nikotinkaugummi verbieten weil euch die Kaubewegung stört...

Wegen den Kosten: meine zigaretten haben damals ca. 40 euro pro woche gekostet, da warens noch billiger, also 2000 Euro pro Jahr warens sicher. Trotzdem hatte ich nach dem aufhören nicht mehr geld am konto. Keine Ahnung wofür, aber ich habs trotzdem irgendwie ausgegeben. Ein Kollege von mir hat aufgehört und jede woche seine 50 Euro Zigarettengeld auf ein Konto gelegt. Nach 2 Jahren hat er sich dann ein sündhaft teures Bariton gekauft. Ironischerweise raucht er jetzt wieder...


----------



## efdev (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Gab da noch nen anderen Thread zu da wurde das ganze etwas vertieft mit dem Aufhören, das muss man nicht unbedingt hier noch dazwischen werfen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/382264-fuer-euch-raucher.html

Sind ein paar Seiten wer etwas zum Lesen sucht


----------



## cerbero (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

a. Ausser der eigenen Sucht ZWINGT keiner dich dazu, zu  rauchen. Also ist "Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen" eine ziemlich unglückliche  Wortwahl. Und "Dampfen" ist nur eine andere Form der Sucht.

b. Dieser Artikel 20 den ihr mit der Petition verhindern  wollt, ändert _nichts_ daran, das sich zm 20.5.2016 die EU-Richtlinie umgesetzt werden muss. EU-Automatismus und so. 
Wo sind nun die Unterschiede zwischen EU-Richtlinie und der neuen deutschen Tabakrichtlinie, bei denen die "Dampfer" so schrecklich benachteiligt werden ?

BMEL - Schutz vor den Gefahren des Tabakkonsums - Schutz vor den Gefahren des Tabakkonsums durch Tabakprodukt-Richtlinie


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Es war "normal" und als Jugendlicher hat fast jeder geraucht sonst warst du ein Aussenseiter und wurdest verspottet und gemobbt. Übrigens "live" im richtigen Leben (Handys und Internet waren da noch gar nicht erfunden )



Alles richtig.
Aber auch da hatte man schon die Wahl ob man den Blödsinn mitmachen will oder nicht. Wenn man sich damals entschieden hatte zu den Uncoolen zu gehören und nicht zu rauchen stellte man schnell fest, dass es noch mehr Uncoole gab die ganz nett waren (im Allgemeinen sogar wesentlich vernünftiger/sozialer/erwachsener als die Raucher, zumindest so mein Eindruck).

Der Punkt ist nur, dass es eine derartige Entscheidung gerade in jungen Jahren wo man unsicherer und beeinflussbar ist sehr schwierig sein kann.


Was die Reglementierungen der Regierung angeht: Persönlich wäre ich dafür, dass alle derartigen Stoffe frei verfügbar sind. Kippen, Alk, Gras, was weiß ich alles. Das problem daran ist dass diese Variante nicht umsetzbar ist mit der aktuellen Bevölkerung die sich dann vermutlich schnell selbst degradiert weil ein großer Teil nicht weiß wie er mit sowas umgeht bzw. was man sich so alles antut.

Also bliebe eiegntlich nur das Gegenteil - alles verbieten. Nur haste dann wieder den illegalen Markt angeschoben und was passiert wenn Alk verboten wird haben wir ja schonmal gesehen (dann bricht in Bayern die Anarchie aus ).


Aus der eigenen Sicht sind die Gesetze der Regierung hinsichtlich Sucht doch völlig belanglos. Entweder man schafft es loszukommen oder eben nicht. Das ist eine Eigenleistung, keine des Staates.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



Ersy90 schrieb:


> Ja es ist dumm von "euch", vlt hilft es dir wenn  du dir paar verkohlte Lungen anguckst. Oder dir bewusst machst was fürn  haufen Müll du dir reinziehst...von der Geldverschwendung mal ganz  abzusehen. Da kann ich gleich Geld verbrennen und sterb dabei nicht oder  mach mich anfällig für Krankheiten.
> 
> Nachdem ich das 2 mal in nem Staatsexamen in Anatomie durchgemacht habe vergeht einem das doppel und dreifach.


Das weiß die Masse der Raucher sicherlich auch und mancher wird eben erst bei Anzeichen damit aufhören. Andere werden es vielleicht erst bleiben lassen wenn es unbezahlbar geworden ist.


MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Wer mit dem Rauchen anfängt ist selber schuld.


Wirklich ziemlich einfach, man kann aber schon durch die Eltern " vorgeschädigt " sein.

Generell sollte man es dem Menschen selbst überlasse was er tut und wirklich helfen kann nur eine gescheite Aufklärung. Dem Staat ist es ja egal, obwohl er predigt Alk, Nikotin und Spielsucht seien schädlich kassiert er wohlwollend dabei mit ab.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



> Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen


Dann lass es. Problem solved.


----------



## highspeedpingu (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Mit sowas sind wir aufgewachsen (für die die es nicht mehr mitbekommen haben)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kt-JrasAVBg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Das sollte ruhig wieder eingeführt werden.


----------



## highspeedpingu (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Oder der hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSpKA04zbEw


----------



## Rwk (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I6LKV7gSTU

Habe vor 3 Jahren aufgehört zu rauchen...war bei mir total einfach !
Stand vorm Rathaus und hab mich vom letzten Zug fast bekotzt vor Ekel.
Kann leider nicht sagen woran es genau lag, war wohl eine zuviel.

Und dann hat es auf einmal Klick gemacht im Kopf !
Was machst du da eigentlich, warum rauchst du überhaupt ?
Der Qualm ist ekelhaft, der Atem danach noch viel schlimmer, das Risiko an Lungenkrebs zu verrecken, die stinkenden Finger und Klamotten, die ewig vollen Aschenbecher und die ganze verprasste Kohle - für was ?
Tja hab kein Pro Argument gefunden, die Schachtel zerquetscht und weggeschmissen, das wars !

Eine Woche hatte ich noch Schmacht, aber statt eine Kippe anzustecken einfach nur Chips gegessen, dann war der Spuk vorbei.
Gehört mit Abstand zu den besten Entscheidungen meines Lebens !

Rauch doch einfach mal soviele nacheinander bis du kotzt !
Vielleicht passiert dann nicht nur in deinem Körper sondern auch in deinem Kopf was.

Unterschreiben werd ich da nix, sorry. 
Ob du dir jetzt 7000 oder nur noch 3600 schädliche Stoffe reinziehst, das bleibt natürlich deine Sache.
Aber rede dir bitte nicht ein, die elektronische Kippe wäre eine gesunde Alternative.
Ob du jetzt vor den Tabak- oder Liquidkonzernen buckelst, macht das einen Unterschied ?
Die wollen beide nur dein Geld und nicht dein Bestes.

Der Film Insider sei dir auch empfohlen, steckt viel Wahrheit drin. 
Insider (1999) - IMDb


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



efdev schrieb:


> Ist die eigentlich Sucht nicht das Nikotin und damit nur eine Suchtverlagerung statt eine Bekämpfung der Sucht?


Es gibt keine Nikotinsucht, nur eine Tabaksucht laut ICD 10.



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Mit sowas sind wir aufgewachsen (für die die es nicht mehr mitbekommen haben)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kt-JrasAVBg


Das Tabakwerbeverbot hat die F1 zerstört, dafür hasse ich die EU.
Wobei Marlboro immer noch Sponsor von Ferrari ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Die Werbung für die Kippen war wohl das kleinste Problem sondern eher Ecclestone.

Es ist aber generell das Problem das nicht jeder so gefestigt ist einer Sucht nach einer Entwöhnung auch dauerhaft zu widerstehen, genauso wie manche einfach mal nur rauchen können ohne das es zur Sucht kommt. Ob es jetzt Nikotinsucht oder Tabaksucht ist bleibt sich vielleicht sogar gleich, aber ich würde alles Sucht bezeichnen was nach einer " Aktion " zu einem Zwang wird der demjenigen nicht gut tut


----------



## Acemonty (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Ich verstehe den Threadersteller gar nicht. Wo ist das Problem. Es soll regmelmentiert werden, was ja auch ok ist. Aber der erwachsene Komsument wird wie bisher natürlich weiter dampfen können. Das Thema Rauchen ansich, sollte in diesem Thread gar nicht diskutiert werden


----------



## Holdie (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Naja das Problem besteht eben darin, dass die WHO und die Regierung eben davon ausgehen, dass man vom Dampfen zum Raucher wird. Das es genau andersrum ist, wollen die nicht verstehen und dementsprechend so Regulieren, dass das Dampfen komplett unterbunden wird. 
Und man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass das Dampfen von vielen als Sprungbrett zum Nichtraucher genutzt wird.
Aber die Pharmalobby möchte auch lieber gerne Ihre Nikotinpflaster und so zeug an den Mann bringen, bringt nämlich nicht gerade wenig ein! 
Und dann die gute alte Tabaksteuer, aber dazu brauche ich nichts sagen...


----------



## Pittermann (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Proposition 421 lässt grüßen.


----------



## bschicht86 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Tja, der Staat lebt davon, dass sie besteuern können, was der Mensch braucht, bzw. wovon er abhängig ist. Fehlt nur noch, dass die Atemluft besteuert wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Tja, der Staat lebt davon, dass sie besteuern können, was der Mensch braucht, bzw. wovon er abhängig ist. Fehlt nur noch, dass die Atemluft besteuert wird.



Weit ab war man ja davon in der Vergangenheit nicht. König Ludwig der XVI von Frankreich hatte ja einst mal eine Brotsteuer, welches damals im 18. Jahrhundert das Grundnahrungsmittel überhaupt war, eingeführt, weil der französische Staat kronisch Pleite war.
Also in etwa so als würde man heutzutage in Deutschland eine Kartoffelsteuer einführen, oder in Asien eine Reissteuer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efdev (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Nikotinsucht, nur eine Tabaksucht laut ICD 10.



Stimmt hab es gerade nachgelesen, weil noch mehr im Tabak drin ist gibt man nicht dem Nikotin alleine die Schuld aber was ist dann der Grund für E-Zigaretten die sollten dann dem Raucher eigentlich nicht das Gefühl geben die Sucht befriedigt zu haben.
Ist vielleicht auch der Grund warum viele trotzdem weiter normale Zigaretten Rauchen damit wäre die E-Zigarette trotzdem nur eine Suchtverlagerung eben nur von einem Teil der Sucht .
Einen Vorteil hat es aber wenn man damit die Aufnahme der anderen Stoffe verringert die den anderen Teil der Sucht ausmachen, müsste sich das ganze irgendwann doch eher zu einer reinen Nikotin Sucht entwickeln (mal abgesehen von dem Rest der in den Liquids ist).

Das ist zumindest das was ich mir mit meinem minimalen Wissen so darüber zurecht denke .


----------



## Hänschen (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Soweit ich das sehe ist das Liquid der E-Zigaretten nicht so ganz ausgereift, ganz zu schweigen vom Verbrennungsvorgang.
Laut Tests haben sie da komische Sachen drin gefunden, obwohl es eigentlich nur verdampfen sollte wie ich meine.

Und eine Norm scheint es sowieso nicht zu  geben ... da rauch ich lieber weiter Kippen und warte ab.


----------



## 100001 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Das schlimme an den E Zigaretten ist doch, bei vielen weis kein Mensch was alles drin ist,
ebenso gibt es keine Regulierung oder sonst was.

Als Beispiel:
Irgend ein Ökospinner könnte die Flüssigkeit zu Hause machen und z.b. Strichnin bei mischen, legal vertreiben  
niemandem würde  es  auffallen


----------



## Hänschen (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Mich wundert dass die Zigarettenhersteller nicht die komplette Liste Zusatzstoffe angeben müssen ...


----------



## Sanyoo01 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Soweit ich das sehe ist das Liquid der E-Zigaretten nicht so ganz ausgereift, ganz zu schweigen vom Verbrennungsvorgang.
> Laut Tests haben sie da komische Sachen drin gefunden, obwohl es eigentlich nur verdampfen sollte wie ich meine.
> 
> Und eine Norm scheint es sowieso nicht zu  geben ... da rauch ich lieber weiter Kippen und warte ab.



Welcher Verbrennungsvorgang denn?. Immer wenn es bei einer E Zigarette zu einem Verbrennungsvorgang kommt dann passt schon mal was ganz gewaltig nicht.Ganz zu schweigen das,dass auch niemand mit Verstand noch weiter dampfen würde wenns mal zu einem Verbrennungsvorgang kommt. Ich mein ist jetzt auch nicht so als würde das nicht Auffallen wenn Plötzlich das Kirscharoma schmeckt als würde man an einem Auspuff nuckeln. Da solche Tests aber nunmal von einer Maschine durchgeführt werden und nicht von einem Menschen braucht man sich über solche Ergebnisse auch nicht wundern da es einer Maschine nun mal herzlich egal ist wenns Plötzlich Verbrannt schmeckt.



100001 schrieb:


> Das schlimme an den E Zigaretten ist doch, bei vielen weis kein Mensch was alles drin ist,
> ebenso gibt es keine Regulierung oder sonst was.
> 
> Als Beispiel:
> ...



Also in der Regel weiß man eigentlich ganz genau was drin ist. Ebenso steht es jedem frei sich seine Liquids selbst herzustellen. Alle benötigten Inhaltsstoffe sind zumindest derzeit noch frei erhältlich.Da wären Lebensmittel Aromen, Propylenglycol(wird zb bei Verneblern in der Disco eingesetzt),Glycerin,Nikotin(Alternativ) und evtl Wasser.Je nach Liquid kann auch in geringer Menge Ethanol enthalten sein. Ich hätte es bisher noch nicht gesehen aber gut.
Ebenso wird von den Seriösen Händlern sehr wohl genau angegeben was in dem jeweiligen Liquid Enthalten ist. Und zwar vom genauen Mischverhältnis  bis hin zu der Chargennummer. Das es natürlich auch bei den Verkäufern der Liquids schwarze Schaffe gibt ist natürlich nicht zu bestreiten. Aber wenn man sich auch nur 5 min Zeit nimmt um sich etwas schlau zu machen merkt man sehr schnell welche Händler Vertrauenswürdig sind und welche nicht. Es liegt ja auch im Eigeninteresse der jeweiligen Händler sich nichts zu schulden kommen zu lassen vor allem da ja keine Gelegenheit ausgelassen wird der E Zigarette etwas negatives anzuheften

Und klar im Worstcase wenn ein Mensch sich entschliest hier ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste anderen Menschen Schaden zu wollen dann wird der jenige immer einen Weg finden. Ob das jetzt der Liquidhändler oder die Frau an der Wursttheke ist.


Edit: Hier kann man  ja sich mal anschauen was sogar die so ziemlich grösste Gegnerin der E Zigarette sagt :

https://youtu.be/zrmCXsWK0F8


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Indonesien: Dihan, 6 Jahre, Raucher - SPIEGEL ONLINE 

o0


----------



## Poulton (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Mich wundert dass die Zigarettenhersteller nicht die komplette Liste Zusatzstoffe angeben müssen ...


Bitte hier entlang: https://service.bmel.de/tabakerzeugnisse/index2.php?site_key=153
Bei so mancher Marke habe ich zweifel, ob da der Platz auf der Packung ausreichen würde_._


----------



## SyrionX (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Mich wundert dass die Zigarettenhersteller nicht die komplette Liste Zusatzstoffe angeben müssen ...



Die haben halt die "guten" Lobbyisten  und der Staat verdient nicht gerade wenig an einer Packung. Geld regiert die Welt


----------



## Linksgewinde (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Wer mit dem Rauchen anfängt ist selber schuld.


----------



## efdev (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



Linksgewinde schrieb:


> Selten blöder Mensch.



Fast im Grunde hat er recht wenn man es so einfach sieht.
Oder wem kannst du die Schuld dafür geben?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



Linksgewinde schrieb:


> Selten blöder Mensch.



Der Post war sicherlich niemanden eine Hilfe aber generell muss man folgenden Satz sich mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen: Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied aber deine Antwort ist auch kein Erguss für die Nachwelt. Ein gar strenger Mod könnte da schon glatt das Bonusheft zücken


----------



## Adi1 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Ich rauche schon seit 20 Jahren, und bin immer noch topfit


----------



## turbosnake (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der Post war sicherlich niemanden eine Hilfe aber generell muss man folgenden Satz sich mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen: Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied aber deine Antwort ist auch kein Erguss für die Nachwelt. Ein gar strenger Mod könnte da schon glatt das Bonusheft zücken


Das kann bezüglich Drogen so nicht stehen lassen, da dort auch die Gene und das Verhalte der Eltern reinspielt,


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Das mit den " Vorschäden " hatte ich schon mal hier oder dem vergleichbaren Thread gepostet. Aber generell kann es natürlich sein das man den nicht so harten Willen auch vererbt bekommen kann und wie man etwas vorgelebt bekommt


----------



## MOD6699 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Die Änderungen, welche die Bundesregierung durchsetzen möchte, halte ich für richtig und auch überaus wichtig.

Hm ich frage mich warum dann Zigaretten nicht verboten werden?  

Die Regierung macht gar nichts mehr außer Verträge mit Konzernen. Und genauso entscheiden Sie dann auch...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Verbote bringen garnix und wären eine Bevormundung. Solche " Genussmittel " sind eben eine gewinnbringende Einnahmequelle


----------



## MOD6699 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Als wenn das mit "Verbote bringen garnix und wären eine Bevormundung" zusammenhängt....^^ Das wird gezahlt und plötzlich ist es nicht mehr so schlimm. Einfach nur noch schrecklich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Es soll jeder für sich entscheiden dürfen was er macht oder nicht


----------



## Rwk (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Soweit ich das sehe ist das Liquid der E-Zigaretten nicht so ganz ausgereift, ganz zu schweigen vom Verbrennungsvorgang.


Schnitt- und Brandwunden im Gesicht : E-Zigarette explodiert im Mund: Kölner verliert mehrere Zähne - FOCUS Online
Noch nicht so ganz...


----------



## Linksgewinde (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



efdev schrieb:


> Fast im Grunde hat er recht wenn man es so einfach sieht.
> Oder wem kannst du die Schuld dafür geben?



Ich glaube dass das gar keine Frage von Schuld ist, leicht rutscht man da rein. 
Ausserdem geht es hier um eine gesündere Alternative die man nun den "nicht mehr Zigarettenrauchern" unsinnigerweise verwehren will.
Und die "sich ekelden" Nichtraucher schont es auch.
Das ist doch schön von den "Dampfern".?


----------



## Holdie (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



Rwk schrieb:


> Schnitt- und Brandwunden im Gesicht : E-Zigarette explodiert im Mund: Kölner verliert mehrere Zähne - FOCUS Online
> Noch nicht so ganz...



Hier war vermutlich nicht die E-Zigarette selbst schuld sondern der Benutzer.
Sowie die meisten Unfälle mit E-Zigaretten passieren, war wohl der Akku falschherum eingelegt worden. Zu dem hatte das Gehäuse keine Entgasungsslöcher für den Akku. Und somit hat er sich unfreiwillig eine Rohrbombe in den Mund gesteckt.

Selten ist es das Gerät selbst, welches Versagt oder zu solchen Unfällen führt. Warum einige Hersteller jedoch auf die Entgasungslöcher verzichten, kann ich nicht sagen, aber der Schaden bei einem Kurzgeschlossen Akku wäre wesentlich geringer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Vielleicht erfährt man ja den Hintergrund zur Sachlage


----------



## efdev (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



Holdie schrieb:


> Selten ist es das Gerät selbst, welches Versagt oder zu solchen Unfällen führt. Warum einige Hersteller jedoch auf die Entgasungslöcher verzichten, kann ich nicht sagen, aber der Schaden bei einem Kurzgeschlossen Akku wäre wesentlich geringer.



Wäre also gut wenn man die Geräte Kontrolliert nicht?
Schlimm genug das es anscheinend Möglich ist den Akku Falsch einzulegen .

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung das nicht alles schlecht ist was die Umsetzen wollen.
Das Problematische für viele ist wohl der Teil:



> die Nikotinkonzentration wird auf 2% reduziert werden, es werden also maximal 20mg pro 1ml Liquid zugelassen sein.


Ich kenne mich mit der Sache nicht aus kann also nicht beurteilen ob das viel oder wenig ist.
Genauso weiß ich nicht wie gefährlich es eventuell ist eine große Menge zu Verdampfen die viel(zu viel?) Nikotin enthält.




> frei verkaufte Liquid-Fläschchen dürfen nicht mehr als maximal 10ml Flüssigkeit beinhalten.



Hab ich keine Ahnung von als nicht Nutzer für mich also nicht zu Beurteilen 



> direkt in E-Zigaretten einsetzbare Einwegkartuschen/ Patronen und nachfüllbare Tanks mit nikotinhaltigem Liquid dürfen maximal 2ml Liquid Fassungsvermögen aufweisen.



Ich müsste mich wohl mal damit beschäftigen kann ich an der Stelle ohne mehr als jetzt zu Wissen nicht beurteilen ob schlimm oder nicht 



> Vitaminzusätze, Stimulanzien und Farbstoffe werden als Inhaltsstoffe verboten.



Klingt erst einmal recht Schlimm wenn ich genauer darüber nachdenke ist es vielleicht sogar gut:
Farbstoffe--> Keine Ahnung welche Auswirkungen diese beim Dampfen haben und ich gehe mal davon aus das eben das auch keiner
                              genauer Untersucht hat bisher. 

Stimulanzien--> Wer weiß welche Mittel damit gemeint sind? Eventuell Inhaltsstoffe die zusätzlich die Leute von diesem Liquid
                                   Abhängig machen sollen? 

Vitaminzusätze--> Gilt für mich das selbe wie die Farbstoffe


----------



## Sanyoo01 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



efdev schrieb:


> Wäre also gut wenn man die Geräte Kontrolliert nicht?
> Schlimm genug das es anscheinend Möglich ist den Akku Falsch einzulegen .
> 
> Ich bin immer noch der Meinung das nicht alles schlecht ist was die Umsetzen wollen.



Also die aktuellen Geräte erkennen sehr wohl wenn ein Akku falsch herum eingelegt wurde und lassen sich dann erst gar nicht in Betrieb nehmen. Nennt sich Verpolungsschutz.Generell wird bei aktuellen Geräten sehr grosser Wert  auf Sicherheit gelegt. Ein geregelter Akkuträger merkt sehr wohl wenn ein Kurzschluss vorliegt. Wenn die Akkus zu heiss werden. Wenn der Wiederstand zu gering ist und sollte es dann dennoch doch mal zum Ausgassen des Akkus kommen sind in der Regel ebenso Entgassungslöcher oder Sollbruchstellen vorhanden durch die der Druck entweichen kann und somit das schlimmste Verhindert wird. Problematisch sind dann eher die ungeregelten Akkuträger die dann leider auch meist von Leuten Betrieben werden die keine Ahnung haben was sie da eigentlich machen. Wenn das ganze dann evtl auch noch ein billiger Nachbau(was ja mittlerweile fast eine Tatsache ist) ist dann braucht man sich über Vorfälle wie in Köln auch nicht wundern. 

Erstmal finde ich das mehr Kontrolle sicher auch im Bereich der E-Zigarette durchaus angebracht wäre.Aber man hätte es schlichtweg viel besser machen können als es jetzt angedacht is. Denn vor allem im Bereich der Akkus kann man sich als Verbraucher oft nie 100% sicher sein jetzt ein Original in den Händen zu halten oder nur eine billige Fälschung. Für den Laien ist die Kopie vom Original leider Optisch oft kaum zu Unterscheiden von der Tatsächlichen Leistung merkt man das leider nur zu schnell im schlimmsten Fall eben mit nem Knall. Hier wäre eine Rückverfolgbarkeit durch den Kunden sicherlich angebracht. Und vor allem besserer Schutz gegen Fälschungen.


----------



## efdev (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



Sanyoo01 schrieb:


> Erstmal finde ich das mehr Kontrolle sicher auch im Bereich der E-Zigarette durchaus angebracht wäre.Aber man hätte es schlichtweg viel besser machen können als es jetzt angedacht is.



Das ist mittlerweile generell ein Problem in der Politik hier, das hat man davon wenn Leute entscheiden über Themen von denen sie keine Ahnung haben und keine Beratenden Experten (Am besten Ordentlich viele damit Beeinflussung vermieden wird).
Gerade wenn es um irgendeine Art Drogen geht worunter wohl die E-Ziggs mit dem Liquids wohl fallen.


----------



## Sanyoo01 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



efdev schrieb:


> Das ist mittlerweile generell ein Problem in der Politik hier, das hat man davon wenn Leute entscheiden über Themen von denen sie keine Ahnung haben und keine Beratenden Experten (Am besten Ordentlich viele damit Beeinflussung vermieden wird).
> Gerade wenn es um irgendeine Art Drogen geht worunter wohl die E-Ziggs mit dem Liquids wohl fallen.



Ich geb dir da absolut recht. Vor allem im Bereich der E-Zigarette gäbe es doch noch sehr viele Punkte an denen man ansetzten könnte um das Dampfen noch sicherer zu machen. Aber anstatt das man dort ansetzt und sich mal wirklich mit den Herstellern,Händlern zusammen setzt und Überlegt wird mal einfach wild drauf los Reguliert.Wenn Interessierts ob jetzt 10ml Verkauft werden dürfen oder 100ml(was ja eh niemand einfach mal so einstecken hat).Anstatt zu sagen wir Verbessern die Produktsicherheit,Rückverfolgbarkeit.Wird ja jetzt auch ohne den Zwang von Gesetzten ja von vielen Herstellern eigentlich sehr gut Umgesetzt. Bei den Liquids die Chargenkennzeichnung,bei den Hardware Herstellern durch die Produktcodes und der Überprüfbarkeit auf der Website. Da frag ich mich schon warum man sowas nicht schlichtweg für alle E-Zigaretten Komponenten einführt.Ist ja jetzt auch nicht so als würde das sich für die Händler nicht rechnen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Bei dem heutigen Wissensstand müsste es doch wirklich möglich Genussmittel zu schaffen ohne Reue oder wenigstens mit deutlich weniger Konsequenzen. Aber lieber scheinheilig verbieten, kräftig mit abkassieren und der Lobbyisten in den Hintern zu kriechen


----------



## Linksgewinde (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der Post war sicherlich niemanden eine Hilfe aber generell muss man folgenden Satz sich mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen: Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied aber deine Antwort ist auch kein Erguss für die Nachwelt. Ein gar strenger Mod könnte da schon glatt das Bonusheft zücken



Du hast Recht. 
Ich nehme meine übertriebene Aussage zurück. 
Den Daumen lasse ich stehen.


----------



## efdev (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei dem heutigen Wissensstand müsste es doch wirklich möglich Genussmittel zu schaffen ohne Reue oder wenigstens mit deutlich weniger Konsequenzen. Aber lieber scheinheilig verbieten, kräftig mit abkassieren und der Lobbyisten in den Hintern zu kriechen



Verstehe ich das richtig du möchtest ein Genussmittel mit so wenig Konsequenzen wie möglich?
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe sag ich nur gebt den Hanf frei


----------



## Cleriker (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Von wegen! Damit läufts wie mit jeder anderen Droge auch. Versteck mal einem der seit zwanzig Jahren kifft das Zeug. Bei der ersten Stresssituation geht der durch die Decke!


----------



## efdev (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Von wegen! Damit läufts wie mit jeder anderen Droge auch. Versteck mal einem der seit zwanzig Jahren kifft das Zeug. Bei der ersten Stresssituation geht der durch die Decke!



Will ich hier gar nicht Diskutieren wenn dann in dem anderen Thread  der dafür da ist Danke.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Dabei geht's ja gar nicht um das Gras an sich. Das Problem sind mMn auch nicht die Stoffe, sondern zu 99 Prozent einfach die Gewohnheit. 
Wenn einem Raucher langweilig wird, er Stress hat, eh gerade draußen steht, oder sonst was, dann zündet er sich eine an. Bei Säufern ähnlich. Es ist wie schon gesagt, einfach eine Frage der Willensstärke. Die E-Kippe ist einfach nur anders, nicht aber weniger, beziehungsweise kaum. Was in den Fingern haben, sich jederzeit beschäftigen können usw, das bleibt unverändert. Das ist das schlimmste. Sich selbst beherrschen, auch in schwierigen Situationen, wollen die meisten einfach nicht.


----------



## Smil0r (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Ich war danals gerne raucher.. Wollte aber fur meine Kinder aufhören. Ich probierte eine zeit lutscher statt zigaretten.. Ging eigentlich aber meine frau schaffte es so nicht und ich fing letztendlich auch wieder an.dann versuchte ich mit der e sofort umzusteigen und nahm ausschließlich liquid ohne Nikotin. Ein wunder wie bei sen lutschern . Denn ich hatte trotzdem garkein schmacht dadurch.. Obwohl auch hier kein nikotin da war. Jedoch das Gefühl des schönen brennen beim ziehen im Hals fehlte mir. So fing ich wieder an. Mkr war klar das Nikotin hier nicht das problem war. Es ist nur kopfsache gewohnheit und das fehlende wissen woher dieser lungenschmacht kommt. Letzeres fehlte also noch. Und da half mir ein buch wodurch meine frau und ich letzendlich ohne schmachtempfinden sorgenfrei aufgehört haben. Und ich bin da nicht der einzigste. Millionen haben mit diesem buch mal ebend ganz einfach aufgehört.
Es ist kein schockerbuch oder sowas. Es wird nur erklärt warum wir diese sucht haben. Durch das erlangte wissen ist das unterbewusstsein klarer und weis nun wie man diesen teufelskreis umgeht. Ganz ohne schmacht oder stress wann man nach draußen kommt eine zu rauchen.
Will zwar keine werbung machej.. Aber ist für einen guten zweck:
Allen carr - endlich nicbtraucher.. Kostet 6 euro... 
Hat auch ne internetseite irgendwo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Ich hatte ja nix von Rasenschnitt gesagt, ich wollte damit bloß sagen das es doch mittlerweile möglich sein muss etwas mit deutlich weniger Giften herzustellen


----------



## Gerstag (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Kurz vorweg der Titel des Thread´s ist leider etwas schlecht formuliert. 

Ich habe 16 Jahre geraucht selbst gedreht 30 Stück am Tag, mehr oder weniger in Kette dachte immer bzw. ging davon aus die Kippen sind meine Sargnägel. Bis ich vor 3 Jahren von 1nen auf den anderen Tag aufgehört habe und zur Dampfe gewechselt bin. Ich habe bereits davor mehreres "hier" genanntes hinter mir 20 Kilo habe ich abgenommen trinke keinerlei Alkohol mehr, in den letzten Jahren 5 mal auf den OP-Tisch gelegen aber nichts war schwerer als der Umstieg zur E Zigarette. So einfach wie das hier einige schreiben "Dann hör doch einfach auf" ist das NICHT !.

Die Dampfe ist für viele die einzige Möglichkeit, eine deutlich wenigere Schädliche Alternative zur Kippe. Sämtliche Inhalsstoffe sind bekannt und Lebensmittel zugelassen. Ihr alle esst das, ihr alle benutzt das in Salben Lotions Cremes etc. PG/VG ist ein Lebensmittel zugelassener Stoff !! und nahezu überall enthalten selbst in Zahnpasta !

Was da abgeht in der Politik ist Betrug Panikmache und Propaganda von 1ster Güte. Es geht nur um das Geld und die Steuer verluste, dich als Mensch interresiert dort niemand.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Dabei geht's ja gar nicht um das Gras an sich. Das Problem sind mMn auch nicht die Stoffe, sondern zu 99 Prozent einfach die Gewohnheit.
> Wenn einem Raucher langweilig wird, er Stress hat, eh gerade draußen steht, oder sonst was, dann zündet er sich eine an. Bei Säufern ähnlich. Es ist wie schon gesagt, einfach eine Frage der Willensstärke. Die E-Kippe ist einfach nur anders, nicht aber weniger, beziehungsweise kaum. Was in den Fingern haben, sich jederzeit beschäftigen können usw, das bleibt unverändert. Das ist das schlimmste. Sich selbst beherrschen, auch in schwierigen Situationen, wollen die meisten einfach nicht.



Auch wenn es wohl eine Ausnahme ist, bei mir war es ziemlich genau so wie du beschreibst. Ich hab das Rauchen nach und nach einfach nicht mehr als "Genuss" wahrgenommen, sondern zunehmend als eine Art Kontrollverlust. Man muss mal eben 3 Minuten irgendwo warten, Kippe an. Bildet sich ein kleiner Stau vor dir, Kippe an. War die Stunde auf Arbeit rum, raus und Kippe an.  Mal eben kein Bock direkt mit was loszulegen, Kippe an.

Mich hat diese Entwicklung irgendwann Angst gemacht, da ich praktisch nur wegen der "Chance" jetzt eine rauchen zu können auch eine geraucht hab. Nach 15 Jahren und ohne gesundheitliche  Probleme hab dann aber genug mit meiner Gesundheit "gepokert". Seit dem sehe ich Raucher eigentlich nur noch unter einem Gesichtspunkt, Rauchen geht immer. Dazu brauchts keine besonderen Fähigkeiten, nur 2 Finger. Das kann ich dann angehen wenn ich sonst im Leben nichts mehr zu verlieren hab, so jenseits der 80 dann wieder. 

Dampfen und so Sachen hab ich nicht probiert, nach nun mittlerweile einem Jahr ohne Zigarette aber auch nur noch wenig ansprechend, für mich. Wie gesagt, es ging ach darum etwas aus den Gewohnheiten raus zu kommen, das wäre mir mit dampfen allein wohl nicht gelungen.


----------



## efdev (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



Gerstag schrieb:


> Die Dampfe ist für viele die einzige Möglichkeit, eine deutlich wenigere Schädliche Alternative zur Kippe. Sämtliche Inhalsstoffe sind bekannt und Lebensmittel zugelassen. Ihr alle esst das, ihr alle benutzt das in Salben Lotions Cremes etc. PG/VG ist ein Lebensmittel zugelassener Stoff !! und nahezu überall enthalten selbst in Zahnpasta !
> 
> Was da abgeht in der Politik ist Betrug Panikmache und Propaganda von 1ster Güte. Es geht nur um das Geld und die Steuer verluste, dich als Mensch interresiert dort niemand.



Das ist zwar schön und gut das diese Sachen für Lebensmittel zugelassen sind aber wurde auch kontrolliert wie diese sich beim Dampfen verhalten?


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Diese Fragen stell ich mir bei dem Thema auch schon seit geraumer Zeit. Die Stoffe gehen ganz andere Verbindungen ein beim Dampfen, auch wenn sie vorher als einzelne Bestandteile harmlos waren. Und entstehen so dann nicht auch Abhängigkeiten zu diesen Ersatz-Stoffen? Nikotin ist ja nicht das einzige was süchtig machen kann. Bin da auch noch skeptisch, nur  weil die Lunge davon nicht gleich schwarz wird halte ich es nicht für gesünder. 
Mit diesen Flüssigkeiten wird am Ende auch nur Geld verdient und sobald das im Spiel ist, hat die Gesundheit mMn. keinen Stellenwert mehr. Wenn man auch nur einen Cent mehr Gewinn macht, versetzt man das Zeug doch mit allem was so geht. So wie bei allem, mit dem Geld verdient wird.

Kann aber verstehen wenn einem das hilft das Rauchen aufzugeben.


----------



## Gerstag (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Nikotin ist nicht der Bösewicht für den es immer gehalten wird. Und ja Pg/VG ist beim Dampfen harmlos. 

Es gibt etliche Infos dazu wie sich Nikotin und Pg/Vg in der Dampfe verhält, zuviel für mich zum schreiben, jedoch verlinke ich gerne auf fundierte Fakten hierzu gerne zu Rursus Blog:
Zwischen und hinter den Zeilen - der Tabak, Pharma und Gesundheitslobby

Ebenfalls als PDF mit sämtlichen wissenschaftlichen Informationen hierzu, das ist zwar sehr sehr viel zu lesen doch hier steht die Warheit nicht in der Bild-Zeitung:
Faktenbasierte Ausarbeitung zur E-Zigarette - Zwischen und hinter den Zeilen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Ich weiss gar nicht, warum alle  solche Probleme haben, mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören?
Ich habe es schon über 100mal geschafft!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



> Ich habe es schon über 100mal geschafft!


Und über 101 x wieder angefangen, oder was?


----------



## Hänschen (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Auf youtube gibt es Interessants über E-Zigaretten ...

zB. dass sogar im führenden englischen Brand (VIP) eine Liquid-Mixtur als schadstoffbelastet getestet wurde.
Die Mischung wurde aber sofort aus dem Verkehr gezogen und die haben sich entschuldigt.
Die anderen Liquids des Herstellers waren scheinbar OK.
Aber sie sagten auch dass es wie im wilden Westen zugeht auf dem Liquid-Markt.

Das würde aber zB. heissen dass die Firma VIP in Ordnung ist ... mal gucken was die so anbieten


----------



## Sanyoo01 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Auf youtube gibt es Interessants über E-Zigaretten ...
> 
> zB. dass sogar im führenden englischen Brand (VIP) eine Liquid-Mixtur als schadstoffbelastet getestet wurde.
> Die Mischung wurde aber sofort aus dem Verkehr gezogen und die haben sich entschuldigt.
> ...



Ein Link zu dem von dir angesprochenen YT Vid wäre evtl für den ein oder anderen Interessant damit man deine Aussage auch Nachvollziehen kann. Dann wäre sicherlich noch die Frage wie hoch die Schadstoffbelastung war,um welchen Schadstoff es sich genau handelt,unter welchen Umständen ist es zu der Schadstoffbelastung gekommen?.


----------



## Hänschen (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiUXXx6kPbk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5RzMPCnWbc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cqgbdfZk20

Die youtube-App auf meiner XBox One empfiehlt normalerweise automatisch passende neue Videos nachdem ich eins angesehen habe ... wirklich genial


----------



## KlausJir (13. März 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*

Was mich bei e-Zigaretten irgendwie stört ist, dass fast jeder sein Zeug verkaufen kann. Es müsste hier meiner Meinung nach einheitliche Regelungen und einheitliche Kontrollen geben. Irgendeine Kommission welche die Inhaltsstoffe prüft etc. Ähnlich wie das ja auch bei Medikamenten gemacht wird. Ich habe selber drei Jahre geraucht und habe nun aufgehört. Bin sehr glücklich darüber. Ich schmecke endlich wieder besser, ich rieche viel intensiver (Basilikum ---> riecht einfach mal tausend mal besser als davor), die Kleidung stinkt nicht mehr nach Tabak etc. Ich rauche jetzt nur noch sehr selten so eine e-Shisha. Enthält zwar kaum schädliche Inhaltsstoffe, aber ist natürlich auch nicht gesund. Am besten ist es also komplett aufzuhören. Ich genehmige mir für meinen Teil 3 - 5 mal die Woche auf dem Balkon eine e-Shisha. Irgendein Laster hat jeder.

Was ich mich schon länger frage: Deutschland verdient ja durch die Tabaksteuer Milliarden. Wieso werden denn e-Zigaretten etc. noch nicht gleichermaßen besteuert? Weiß da jemand was von nahenden Gesetzen?


----------



## newjohnny (13. März 2016)

*AW: Ich will nicht wieder Rauchen müssen*



GatoTiger schrieb:


> tolle aussage....wenn ich dir aufs maul haue bist du auch selber schuld, weil was stehst du da wo meine faust hin fliegt



Selten etwas dümmeres gelesen. Die freiwillige Selbstschädigung mit einer strafbaren Verletzung einer anderen Person zu vergleichen, hinkt auf ganzer Linie. Und wenn ich schon "wehm" lese...
Bitte nicht als persönlichen Angriff werten.

MfG newjohnny


----------

